# CPC~A Lexington Ky



## gwennie6 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello, I just passed my exam and am looking for any type of work in the medical field, preferably coding of course.  I have a B.S. in Business and have worked in banking the last several years.  Customer service and account management are my forte.

My email is:  mmelam@gmail.com

Thanks so much!
Mary


----------



## gwennie6 (Aug 1, 2009)

*still looking!  Help!*


----------



## ewilcher (Aug 14, 2009)

*Resume Request*

Can you please fax your resume to 859-238-2206 - Attn: Erin?

Thanks!


----------



## gwennie6 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump!!


----------

